# Gym Pet Peeves?



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

What the hell is with these people that occupy a piece of equipment forever but never use it-- they just sit there taking up a piece of equipment you want to use while not using it themselves, instead glued to their cellphone the entire time?? They usually don't have any muscle tone either, I think they just go to gyms to mess on their cell phones the entire time! WTF? I don't go to big gym to avoid a hefty price tag so there isn't a bunch of identical equipment, just annoys me.


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

Yep, that annoys me heavily too. And people who dont put their weight plates away so it constantly looks like someone is using that machine


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Steve2.0 said:


> Yep, that annoys me heavily too. And people who dont put their weight plates away so it constantly looks like someone is using that machine


I have a bit more tolerance for people doing circuits... going from bench to curls to bench to curls...etc, though they only occupying each equipment 50% keeping you off, but atleast I know what they are doing. Its just the people that do like 2 reps, then check their cell phone for 5 minutes, do a couple more reps and back to their cell phone. Bunch of jagoffs.


----------



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

Yes very annoying and see if all the time.

The people who annoy me the most are the 'cross-fitters' who dont go to a cross-fit gym and instead take up 75% of the floor space doing circuits they could just do at home which stop me and about 10 other people from working out in the area.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

I think my list is long enough that I have not been to a commercial gym in many years. I think I was already burned out from my football days and went to our YMCA for a while and just was not comfortable. 

1. Dudes that stink! They DO make deodorant!!! Use it! 
2. Using too much weight and sacrificing form. It is all about fatiguing the muscles and training them with full motion range, not throwing on more weight on the squat bar so you can go down 5" and come back up. If you need a spot on the first rep, you are doing it wrong! 
3. Guys that look or stare at themselves in the mirror constantly. Yes, I realize some of this is required to ensure you are working the correct area but come on! Make out with yourself in private!
4. Guys that wear a string bikini. We get it, you have muscles. YAY! 
5. Big one. SWEAT HOGS! Go to lay down on the bench and....... super, it is covered in your wetness. Or go to grab the bar and still all slimy from the last guy....
6. Supplements in the gym. There is absolutely no science that says drinking "brotein" in the middle of your workout will do a single thing. We get it, you supplement, just like everyone else. Juice up before you lift and get after it. 
7. Dudes that LIVE at the gym. OK, I realize for some dudes, this is a fully time hobby. But maybe it just makes me want to ask, "dude, when you go on a date, do you only talk about your bench max?"
8. Stick legs! OK, I know that can touchy but...... I see guys on the bench for hours, and I could floss my teeth with their legs. Don't skip leg day(s)!!

I realize the gym just means different things to some guys. Maybe more of a hang out, a hobby, something to do, self image problems, etc. I came from a sports background so it was more about performance, endurance, flexibility, etc, on the field. Not all wound up on, "man, my pecks are shredded." 

But I guess I have my own self image problems so who am I to say much of this is even wrong. I chose to work out at home. I can scream and grunt all I want, and puss out when i'm not feeling it. I think I do miss having a good lifting partner to push me though.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

bobsmith said:


> I think my list is long enough that I have not been to a commercial gym in many years. I think I was already burned out from my football days and went to our YMCA for a while and just was not comfortable.
> 
> 1. Dudes that stink! They DO make deodorant!!! Use it!
> 2. Using too much weight and sacrificing form. It is all about fatiguing the muscles and training them with full motion range, not throwing on more weight on the squat bar so you can go down 5" and come back up. If you need a spot on the first rep, you are doing it wrong!
> ...


I'm a huge supplement guy when used properly but none require me to use them at the gym during the workout, I think that's what you meant, they bring it to show it off maybe?

I drink pre-workout 20 minutes before I head over to the gym, I drink a protein/bcaa/creatine mix directly after and then casein protein at night.

I'm kind of lucky to get to work out where I do, at a University Fitness center where I work. So a lot of the pet peaves are non-existent. There's plenty of equipment and the general makeup of people there are 18-24 year olds just trying to get a good workout in before or after classes.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

My fave is watching these morons with curled backs doing deadlifts. 

https://youtu.be/J9TVFxPUZ6E


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> My fave is watching these morons with curled backs doing deadlifts.
> 
> https://youtu.be/J9TVFxPUZ6E


Lol, I hadn't done deadlifts since High School but started to do them again when I got real serious putting on weight a few months ago. They aren't fun and I error on the side of caution with weight. Now for the exercises I'm used to, where my fudged up knee won't be an issue .... load those plates up


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

And lets not forget the gym thots....lol


I mean seriously, your waiting on the decline machine, and she is taking a "selfie"? Or the gangster wannabe who puts his "rap" music on his phone on the bench next to yours while you are pressing....


Lovely.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

BarbedFenceRider said:


> And lets not forget the gym thots....lol
> 
> 
> I mean seriously, your waiting on the decline machine, and she is taking a "selfie"? Or the gangster wannabe who puts his "rap" music on his phone on the bench next to yours while you are pressing....
> ...


There is this one dude that is sometimes at the gym that raps along with the music he is listening too. Like loud. I think he may be mentally ill or something so I stay away.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> What the hell is with these people that occupy a piece of equipment forever but never use it-- they just sit there taking up a piece of equipment you want to use while not using it themselves, instead glued to their cellphone the entire time?? They usually don't have any muscle tone either, I think they just go to gyms to mess on their cell phones the entire time! WTF? I don't go to big gym to avoid a hefty price tag so there isn't a bunch of identical equipment, just annoys me.


I have no qualms about telling them use it or move. Usually they have no problem letting me use it. If they ignore me I have Ludacris on my cell phone I just take it out and play "move ***** get out da way".


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> There is this one dude that is sometimes at the gym that raps along with the music he is listening too. Like loud. I think he may be mentally ill or something so I stay away.


Sometimes I worry about when I talk too much to myself lol and think people might see me as a weirdo. I never do it in the gym lifting but on the basketball courts when I'm getting in shooting reps or drills, I will get pissed with myself all the time and swear at myself lol


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

nice one! "Brotato chip!"


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

stillfightingforus said:


> I'm a huge supplement guy when used properly but none require me to use them at the gym during the workout, I think that's what you meant, they bring it to show it off maybe?
> 
> I drink pre-workout 20 minutes before I head over to the gym, I drink a protein/bcaa/creatine mix directly after and then casein protein at night.
> 
> I'm kind of lucky to get to work out where I do, at a University Fitness center where I work. So a lot of the pet peaves are non-existent. There's plenty of equipment and the general makeup of people there are 18-24 year olds just trying to get a good workout in before or after classes.



Yeah, that's what I mean. No doubt you need to hit your protein targets even though some seem to think 2g/lb of body weight will do more. The supplement makers love you though. I try to use the right foods more than lean on supplements. Tuna, cottage cheese, chicken, etc. 


Yeah, I miss the University weight room. More like minded guys.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

bobsmith said:


> Yeah, that's what I mean. No doubt you need to hit your protein targets even though some seem to think 2g/lb of body weight will do more. The supplement makers love you though. I try to use the right foods more than lean on supplements. Tuna, cottage cheese, chicken, etc.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I miss the University weight room. More like minded guys.


Whey protein shakes are good to use directly after a workout (40g or so) since your body can utilize the protein far quicker to repair and build, than trying to breakdown the protein from a steak or whatever solid food which can take hours. I don't think they are particularly useful more than that though.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Whey protein shakes are good to use directly after a workout (40g or so) since your body can utilize the protein far quicker to repair and build, than trying to breakdown the protein from a steak or whatever solid food which can take hours. I don't think they are particularly useful more than that though.


Yup, have mine as soon as i am done showering and walking out of the facility to get it into the bloodstream as fast as possible because of the 'window'. I'm trying to eat as much as possible but damn, the grilled chicken and tuna are starting to make me 'ralph' when I think about it so trying to supplement as many smaller sized snack meals as possible with greek yogurt, protein bars, peanuts, etc.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> There is this one dude that is sometimes at the gym that raps along with the music he is listening too. Like loud. I think he may be mentally ill or something so I stay away.


I don’t know what gyms you guys are using but this talk of phone use is disrespectful and actually disturbing in some cases.You have some ******* (male or female) who pretends to be on their phone while they are surreptitiously videoing or taking pictures of other gym users.
I own a gym,a big one and there is at least thirty signs telling customers that phones are not allowed in the training area,the changing rooms,the saunas or the treatment rooms.
All applicants for membership sign an agreement to adhere to the rules
As regards cell phones anyone caught once will be giving a polite reminder of the rules.After that the warning will not be so polite and a third transgression will lead to membership being withdrawn.
We get some people complaining that they want to listen to music on their phone,my instruction to the manager is to tell them to either buy an iPod or similar device which only plays music or else train somewhere else.
We used to get a lot more complaints until Dani Mathers pulled he shaming stunt,now almost everyone accepts this rule without complaint.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> I don’t know what gyms you guys are using but this talk of phone use is disrespectful and actually disturbing in some cases.You have some ******* (male or female) who pretends to be on their phone while they are surreptitiously videoing or taking pictures of other gym users.
> I own a gym,a big one and there is at least thirty signs telling customers that phones are not allowed in the training area,the saunas or the treatment rooms.
> All applicants for membership sign an agreement to adhere to the rules
> As regards cell phones anyone caught once will be giving a polite reminder of the rules.After that the warning will not be so polite and a third transgression will lead to membership being withdrawn.
> ...


Damn, that phone policy is pretty bold man lol. 

99.999999% of all the people that I see at the gym are listening to music, including myself and I don't think I have seen anyone listening to their music on a device other than their phone in probably 5-8 years.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Right now I’m listening to Bruce Springsteen on an old Bose sound dock and the music is stored on an iPod Touch.I have about six thousand tracks stored on a device no bigger than an iPhone.I could buy a better system but I can’t see the point.

Me owning the gym is a long story but I only bought it to stop the owner from going bankrupt and it’s not something I’m trying to profit from.
So my attitude is if you don’t want to play by my rules then play somewhere else.
(I should mention that I’m engaged to the former owner lol)


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> Right now I’m listening to Bruce Springsteen on an old Bose sound dock and the music is stored on an iPod Touch.I have about six thousand tracks stored on a device no bigger than an iPhone.I could buy a better system but I can’t see the point.
> 
> Me owning the gym is a long story but I only bought it to stop the owner from going bankrupt and it’s not something I’m trying to profit from.
> So my attitude is if you don’t want to play by my rules then play somewhere else.
> (I should mention that I’m engaged to the former owner lol)


Gotcha, I think it's a different type of client as well most likely. At a University Gym, phones are life for students and they don't go anywhere without them so it doesn't make much sense for them to have more than one device, just to listen to music on their phone. I need my phone for other reasons as well, if something goes haywire with the network, kids have an emergency + the music. I use Google Play Music for $15/month (family plan) we can stream any song ever made and my kids can use the same service.

I have been in other gyms though that have strict phone rules, primarily for the liabilities of the phone taking pictures where they shouldn't be. I remember when I was out of town one weekend, I went to the YMCA and I was sending an email on my phone in the locker room and a worker came up and said I can't use that in here.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

People who mess up the locker area. They come from the shower and are dripping wet, leaving a pool of water right where people are changing. Wring their swimsuit out in front of the locker. Dump foot powder all over the floor. 

People who treat the locker room as their private bathroom. Standing nude at the sink and shaving, usually leaning their genitals against the edge. Using the hair drier to dry off their balls. Clipping their toenails on the bench. Sitting with their naked ass on the bench. Putting medicated cream on their taint. Shaving in the showers and leaving hair everywhere. There are also those guys who keep going from steam room to shower to steam room to shower, but that's another topic.

Group exercise rudeness. Talking to their friend during class so loudly that the whole class can hear. Complaining about the exercises. Complaining about the song choices. Complaining in general. Being in the front row but doing their own thing, not keeping in sync with the instructor. (Newbies, I'm really glad you're in class, but please stay in the back until you have the moves down. Not being in sync throws the other people off.)


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

stillfightingforus said:


> Damn, that phone policy is pretty bold man lol.
> 
> 99.999999% of all the people that I see at the gym are listening to music, including myself and I don't think I have seen anyone listening to their music on a device other than their phone in probably 5-8 years.


Yep. No phones means no members or sky high churn.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

wilson said:


> People who mess up the locker area. They come from the shower and are dripping wet, leaving a pool of water right where people are changing. Wring their swimsuit out in front of the locker. Dump foot powder all over the floor.
> 
> People who treat the locker room as their private bathroom. Standing nude at the sink and shaving, usually leaning their genitals against the edge. Using the hair drier to dry off their balls. Clipping their toenails on the bench. Sitting with their naked ass on the bench. Putting medicated cream on their taint. Shaving in the showers and leaving hair everywhere. There are also those guys who keep going from steam room to shower to steam room to shower, but that's another topic.


Then there’s “The Mayor”...the guy who walks around nude talking to everyone like he’s running for office. And the guys flossing their ass with the towels. I put in a gym around 2002 and (except for a short two month visit) never been back to a club.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

The fact that there needs to be a sign, and I don’t think it’s meant the total a hole who blow dries his feet (not why he’s an a hole, not enough room, yes I’m bitter).


> Hair dryers are not for “PRIVATE AREAS” of your body. Thank you


It’s ok, my mom and pop gym will likely be bankrupt next week, ****.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

stillfightingforus said:


> Gotcha, I think it's a different type of client as well most likely. At a University Gym, phones are life for students and they don't go anywhere without them so it doesn't make much sense for them to have more than one device, just to listen to music on their phone. I need my phone for other reasons as well, if something goes haywire with the network, kids have an emergency + the music. I use Google Play Music for $15/month (family plan) we can stream any song ever made and my kids can use the same service.
> 
> I have been in other gyms though that have strict phone rules, primarily for the liabilities of the phone taking pictures where they shouldn't be. I remember when I was out of town one weekend, I went to the YMCA and I was sending an email on my phone in the locker room and a worker came up and said I can't use that in here.


To be honest we don’t get a lot of students in here,it’s too expensive to start with and most of the classes are aimed at slightly older people.
There are lots of different exercise machines from basic rowers right up to zero gravity vacuum threadmills.All the machines have ifit technology and incorporate music and video.There are monitors on most of them so if you want to speed walk around Yellowstone park or row down the river Thames without leaving Massachusetts,while listening to Mozart then that’s no problem.Once you enter your password the machine remembers where you left off last time.
We also have various classes ranging from aerobics to zumba,there is a spa for beauty treatments and and there are free women’s self defense classes every day which are very popular.My fiancée runs exercise classes for new moms and I was amazed at how much of a demand there is for them.There is also a crèche for staff and clients.
The clientele is probably ninety percent female but we do have some men who mainly use the weights and the saunas.
As I said me owning the gym is a long story,my inner white night made an appearance when my then ex fiancée was in danger of being declared bankrupt.I bought it and a look at the books by my accountants showed that with an injection of capital the business could be very profitable.
I fully intended to give it back to my fiancée when we got back together but she refused to accept it.However we are getting married later this year so she may be getting it as a wedding present lol.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

4. Eric @ the Y who was forced to wear regular sleeved t’s because his zits would pop and spray a mist in a 29 foot diameter during his routine. Gross as hell. 

3. Guys wearing bad shorts constantly giving groin shots.

2. The barbaric screamers and grunters and pffffttttt’ers even when racking.

1. Being hit on mid set by girls. (Ok, I made that one up.)


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

All I know is I try not to be that person who causes others to have to think of threads like this one. Thus my philosophy in the gym:

Max workout with the smallest footprint. I do try to be conscientious that others are there for the same reason I am and that it is not all about me. 

My son and I workout at a small locally (non-corporate gym) owned gym and all members know each other. So, we try to be courteous of all those who workout around us. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ms. GP (Jul 8, 2013)

When I used to do Zumba there were two older ladies that had zero concept of personal space, and would dance too close to me. One day they got too close too each other and started shoving each other!! Seriously one of the best days of my life!! Lol. Oh. The irony!!


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

ms. Gp said:


> when i used to do zumba there were two older ladies that had zero concept of personal space, and would dance too close to me. One day they got too close too each other and started shoving each other!! Seriously one of the best days of my life!! Lol. Oh. The irony!!


😆


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Haiku said:


> Then there’s “The Mayor”...the guy who walks around nude talking to everyone like he’s running for office. And the guys flossing their ass with the towels.


Well, this gave me my laugh for the weekend!:laugh:


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

Dudes who do barbell curls in the squat rack. 

Dudes who dead lift and leave barbells loaded up with 100 lb weights on each end for the next person to rack. We get it - you are strong!

Dudes who use their phones to film women, (including me), while we are working out.

Dudes who hit on me, follow me out to the parking lot to talk to me, or try to follow me home.


----------



## happiness27 (Nov 14, 2012)

...People using machines for some off-label exercise...one gal was using a leg curl machine in an opposing position to do pelvic thrusts. It seriously looked like she was f-ing. My husband and I just looked at each other, like @@ 

...Guys with huge bellies on the bars with a million pounds of weight on it, standing there shooting the sh*t for 20 minutes in between doing one push of the ridiculously over-laden bar while roaring like a bear getting a n*t. 

...and, yes, walking up to a piece of equipment only to have someone walk over and say "I'm using that" when, in fact, they clearly are not. I usually just say, "Oh, okay, can I work in?" - which used to be code for "share, a-hole, this ain't your private gym."


----------



## happiness27 (Nov 14, 2012)

WildMustang said:


> Dudes who do barbell curls in the squat rack.
> 
> Dudes who dead lift and leave barbells loaded up with 100 lb weights on each end for the next person to rack. We get it - you are strong!
> 
> ...


Yikes!


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

My biggest gym pet peive. 

Crybabies crying about **** like this.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

chillymorn69 said:


> My biggest gym pet peive.
> 
> Crybabies crying about **** like this.


This post reminded me of this meme lol;


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

hahahaha!!!!!

Zumba and Step. One in the same. Shhh,,,don't tell my wife though. lol


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

Gym Thots!!!!


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

I hate the guy that works out without shoes on and not fully dressed. Oh wait...that's me looking in the mirror! I have a full gym in my basement (bench press, squat rack, two Olympic bars with weights, dumbbells, treadmill, pullup/dip station, punching dummy, etc.) so I get to be as big of an a-hole as I want and nobody can say anything. Best of all I bought just about everything used at a good price so it cost me less than what I paid for a year of gym membership to get fully equipped.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

The ladies (and let's face it, it's almost always the ladies) who get on adjacent equipment and then "excercise" so "hard" that they can carry on a 30 minute uninterrupted conversation so loudly that I can't drown it out even with my noise cancelling headphones.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Cletus said:


> The ladies (and let's face it, it's almost always the ladies) who get on adjacent equipment and then "excercise" so "hard" that they can carry on a 30 minute uninterrupted conversation so loudly that I can't drown it out even with my noise cancelling headphones.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Oh my gosh, and their voices always have that edge that cuts right through your eardrum....


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

People (usually women) who set the treadmill up to the highest level of incline and then hang onto the front railing or people who user a stepper and then use their arms to elevate themselves so they aren't using their whole body weight.
My ex used to do the treadmill thing. She never could understand how she was defeating the purpose of the incline by taking her body weight out of the equation. She probably would've gotten more out of the machine just not holding on with a level tread.
I also dislike when people give up form to push higher weights. They would get so much more out of the exercise using an appropriate weight and proper form.


----------



## happiness27 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you for saying *form first* - absolutely true. No point in setting yourself up for injury by trying to go for heavier weights than one can safely bear. There's a bit of an art to slowly pushing yourself to work to failure. Strength training takes time and patience combined with the right nutrition.


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

I've found the best way to avoid nonsense in the gym is to go early or late. I get off around 430 am and if I go straight to the gym I've found the place isn't as packed and the people that are there are there for one thing, to do their WO and bail. They're always helpful and respectful. Usually by the time I'm done the folks with the barrels of protein shake on a dolly are just arriving. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## happiness27 (Nov 14, 2012)

Sbrown said:


> I've found the best way to avoid nonsense in the gym is to go early or late. I get off around 430 am and if I go straight to the gym I've found the place isn't as packed and the people that are there are there for one thing, to do their WO and bail. They're always helpful and respectful. Usually by the time I'm done the folks with the barrels of protein shake on a dolly are just arriving.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


True dat. My friends are kind of baffled why I go to the gym after 9 p.m. - but it's the quietest time. Can get through an entire workout including aerobic whatever in about an hour and forty. 

If my husband is working out with me, we can go anywhere 10 a.m. to 2 p.m. when there aren't any classes. 

It's all good. We're in a small town and actually dang lucky we have several great gyms here, including the Fort. There's a lot of support for staying active and in shape when you see soldiers soldiers with prosthetics rocking the classes. You think "Yeah, no excuses."


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

...When they lose the safety pin on the seat for the machine you want to use. And it NEVER stays at the height you want it!!!!


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

BarbedFenceRider said:


> ...When they lose the safety pin on the seat for the machine you want to use. And it NEVER stays at the height you want it!!!!


You mean the seat you set at 4 and then you sit on it and then BANG! and you are back at 7...


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> BarbedFenceRider said:
> 
> 
> > ...When they lose the safety pin on the seat for the machine you want to use. And it NEVER stays at the height you want it!!!!
> ...


Lol. Just today I was using an adjustable flat bench. I was doing military presses with dumbbells and them when I was done I switched the bench back to flat so I could set the dumbbells down for shrugs but I must have forgotten to lock the pin in lol. Bench snapped down to a decline and dumbbells went rolling. All I could do is laugh.


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

.....


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

The gym I go to has a fair amount of machines with weight stacks. It seems to be a thing to get a free weight and hang it on the pin that locks in the weight stack. Most of the weight stacks are in 10lb. increments, yet I constantly find machines set at 30lbs or so with a 10lb free weight hanging on the pin. I asked a woman why she does it and she said the weight stack plates aren't as accurate as a free weight. Yeah, so? Even if you want to add a 5lb weight at least put the damn thing back when you're done.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Groups of young guys who pump each other up psychologically while taking up too much space and hogging equipment they are sometimes using. 

To be fair, they were in great shape but it was funny how big there eyes got and how fast their tough guy attitude evaporated when I started using equipment in "their" space, even changing grips on cable weights that they hadn't used in a while.


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Lots of common item here and mine is in a similar vein.

- "gym bro's and gals" that use a weightlifting belt for everything and grunt/groan on every rep so they can get people to look at them

at least that's what I assume since I really don't understand the need to grunt/groan on every single rep.


of course my most pet peeve is when I'm going to unload the bar after my new PR on squat/deadlift and a hot girl comes up and asks if I'm done ---- then tells me to leave the plates for her warm up!!! 8)


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> Groups of young guys who pump each other up psychologically while taking up too much space and hogging equipment they are sometimes using.
> 
> To be fair, they were in great shape but it was funny how big there eyes got and how fast their tough guy attitude evaporated when I started using equipment in "their" space, even changing grips on cable weights that they hadn't used in a while.


In my gym it is mainly men who use the weights,one or two women but mainly men.
Like you pointed out sometimes they get a little greedy,holding onto equipment for longer than necessary and they can also be loud.
My best friend is a martial arts/self defense instructor and she has a little trick she does to put these guys in their places.There is a high bar right in the middle of the weights area and she will start doing pull-ups on it.
One handed.
She can do ten with either arm.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> In my gym it is mainly men who use the weights,one or two women but mainly men.
> Like you pointed out sometimes they get a little greedy,holding onto equipment for longer than necessary and they can also be loud.
> My best friend is a martial arts/self defense instructor and she has a little trick she does to put these guys in their places.There is a high bar right in the middle of the weights area and she will start doing pull-ups on it.
> One handed.
> She can do ten with either arm.


I like her already!:grin2:


----------



## BigDigg (Jan 11, 2018)

There's an older lady at my gym who likes to stake claim on at least 3 of the 4 stations on the cable machine at the same time, placing her phone on one station, her towel on another and then leaving her key card at a third. She then does some half***** reps and floats around them like she owns the place. She'll get flustered and annoyed if you even hint about wanting to grab a quick rep while she's not using it. Hates a strong word but...


----------



## happiness27 (Nov 14, 2012)

BigDigg said:


> There's an older lady at my gym who likes to stake claim on at least 3 of the 4 stations on the cable machine at the same time, placing her phone on one station, her towel on another and then leaving her key card at a third. She then does some half***** reps and floats around them like she owns the place. She'll get flustered and annoyed if you even hint about wanting to grab a quick rep while she's not using it. Hates a strong word but...


Dear gawd, has it come to that? That's totally against gym etiquette. I'd move her stuff and just work in. You can only take one station at a time. But, you're right. People lay claim to multiple pieces of equipment at a time - which is why I end up at the gym late at night when it's sparsely occupied. Only the dedicated and the die-hards are there late at night. These are the ones who also seem to most understand gym etiquette issue and are there to avoid the station-hogs.


----------



## vincent3 (May 31, 2018)

Do people "work in" anymore? When I joined my first serious gym in the mid 90's, working in was common. I asked other people, they asked me, and I heard lots of people ask each other. In fact, it wasn't uncommon for the other person to see you waiting and invite you to work in. It was more common on selectorized machines, but I remember a few instances of working in on the bench press and both of us taking a side of the bar and changing the plates for each other with good cheer. It has been a long time since I've noticed people working in like that.


----------



## happiness27 (Nov 14, 2012)

vincent3 said:


> Do people "work in" anymore? When I joined my first serious gym in the mid 90's, working in was common. I asked other people, they asked me, and I heard lots of people ask each other. In fact, it wasn't uncommon for the other person to see you waiting and invite you to work in. It was more common on selectorized machines, but I remember a few instances of working in on the bench press and both of us taking a side of the bar and changing the plates for each other with good cheer. It has been a long time since I've noticed people working in like that.


It might be a thing of the past. Staking claim to stations seems to have replaced it.

A new thing has cropped up at our gym - women working out to videos on their phones. I've seen it twice now two different women. One was doing floor exercises on a weight bench during peak gym time in the weight area. She was hogging a weight bench as a place to rest her phone while following along with an exercise video. I asked if I could work in with the bench she was using for her phone and she refused. Our gym has a several large areas dedicated to floor exercises but she wanted to shag her *ss in the middle of the people lifting weights apparently.


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

Go hard or go home


----------



## Oceania (Jul 12, 2018)

omg what Luminous posted... I think I could take that to the gym and be ok with it... LOL


----------



## BigDigg (Jan 11, 2018)

BigDigg said:


> There's an older lady at my gym who likes to stake claim on at least 3 of the 4 stations on the cable machine at the same time, placing her phone on one station, her towel on another and then leaving her key card at a third. She then does some half***** reps and floats around them like she owns the place. She'll get flustered and annoyed if you even hint about wanting to grab a quick rep while she's not using it. Hates a strong word but...


Just got back from the gym. My favorite lady snuck in one of her patented "3-rep" sets on the lat pulldown station I was using while I stepped away to grab a quick drink at the fountain between sets. I was gone no more than 30 seconds but didn't see her use it. Of course she moved and left the pin in about 125lbs lighter and I didn't notice. Went to pull down and wound up on my back off the bench after pulling down way to hard. She was across from me and saw this and didn't say a word. 

It's official. I hate this lady...


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Women who seemingly get all dolled up to go to the gym. Then when you are trying to focus on your workout, proceed to use the twat spreading machine right in front of you. Then huff and puff when I wink back at the camel toe that is over there winking at me. I don't mean to look, but ffs lady! You know what you are doing to us! Stop pretending to be offended already. A bra top and tiny skin tight shorts, that just so happen to match your socks, shoes, and ponytail rubber band? And you are offended at a little window shopping with display you consciously set up? I'm not staring, but good Lord, have some decency! 

Also, consider this, just because I look doesn't mean I'm fantasizing about you while on the elliptical. I look at the obese lady with belly shirt, short shorts, flip flops, and no bra with their titties swinging down around their waste line, walking around in Wal-Mart. I'm not fantasizing about her either. But do you expect me NOT to look at that full on display of "WTF?" Because I'm gonna look. And ponder. And contemplate the decision making of that person. No too dissimilar to the "hot girl" at the gym who doesn't seem as interested in her workout as much as she seems interested in the amount of eyes and attention she can attract.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Women who seemingly get all dolled up to go to the gym. Then when you are trying to focus on your workout, proceed to use the twat spreading machine right in front of you. Then huff and puff when I wink back at the camel toe that is over there winking at me. I don't mean to look, but ffs lady! You know what you are doing to us! Stop pretending to be offended already. A bra top and tiny skin tight shorts, that just so happen to match your socks, shoes, and ponytail rubber band? And you are offended at a little window shopping with display you consciously set up? I'm not staring, but good Lord, have some decency!
> 
> Also, consider this, just because I look doesn't mean I'm fantasizing about you while on the elliptical. I look at the obese lady with belly shirt, short shorts, flip flops, and no bra with their titties swinging down around their waste line, walking around in Wal-Mart. I'm not fantasizing about her either. But do you expect me NOT to look at that full on display of "WTF?" Because I'm gonna look. And ponder. And contemplate the decision making of that person. No too dissimilar to the "hot girl" at the gym who doesn't seem as interested in her workout as much as she seems interested in the amount of eyes and attention she can attract.


If you were twenty eight,ribbed with a Ferrari in the parking lot she wouldn’t mind you window shopping.In fact you might get an invitation to have a look at the inventory.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

This.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I go to a small local gym (and usually lift at 5am) so that does keep away most of the people who would drive me nuts.

My friend who was lifting with me at the same time but now goes after work always fills me in with stories of the folks there. I guess around 4/5pm is when all the younger men (high school / college age) arrive in packs at the gym which makes for an interesting show...

The few things that drive me nuts:

- Not putting your weights back after you use them. I had been considering starting up a gym and this would be auto ban in my book
- Dudes that bathe in cologne before going to the gym
- Using equipment as your personal locker. My favorite was when I was using the bench press. I got up to get some water, go back and a couple of ladies had put their purses / coats on the bench...
- Talking to someone while they are in the middle of their set
- Not being considerate to others around you. Good example, I will be deadlifting and a guy will walk right in front of me (when there is a lot more space to walk anywhere else).


----------



## vincent3 (May 31, 2018)

happiness27 said:


> People lay claim to multiple pieces of equipment at a time - which is why I end up at the gym late at night when it's sparsely occupied.


I used to work out at a big gym and liked its huge selection of equipment. Then I heard about a smaller, less crowded gym that was included in my membership, and I started going there. They didn't have a few pieces of equipment that I liked to have available, but it was so pleasant that I just did alternate exercises. A couple of years later, I went back to the big gym and noticed a lot of self-absorbed, "get off my cloud" attitude. I gave it a couple of weeks, then went back to the smaller gym and haven't second-guessed it since.


----------



## happiness27 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm not even sure I can describe was a gal was doing at a bench press yesterday. She sat on the floor at the end of the bench, rested the back of her head on the bench, put the bar (loaded with weights) across her hips with a pad between her hips and the bar and then lifted the weighted bar with her hips. I can't even think about the ways she was destroying her lower back vertebrae. She was consulting a video on her phone when she then set the bar down and proceeded to do leaping jumps over the bench press bench. It was bizarre.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

happiness27 said:


> I'm not even sure I can describe was a gal was doing at a bench press yesterday. She sat on the floor at the end of the bench, rested the back of her head on the bench, put the bar (loaded with weights) across her hips with a pad between her hips and the bar and then lifted the weighted bar with her hips.


That sounds like a Hip Raise, which works the glutes and core. I see people do them from time to time in my gym as well.


----------

